# Gros problème en essayant d'installer windows 10 en boot camp sur mon macbook pro mid-2012



## Harrylechienfou (19 Juin 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Voilà j'ai besoin d'utiliser windows pour faire certains trucs et aucune envie d'acheter un ordi sous windows juste pour ça, et étant donné que j'ai un vieux macbook mid-2012 qui traîne je me suis dit que j'allais installer windows 10 dessus via boot camp (sur mon M1 c'est pas possible, et en plus j'ai moyennement envie). Le macbook pro est sous High Sierra, je précise.

J'ai télécharger l'ISO de windows 10 correspondant à ce qu'il me fallait, et j'ai lancé boot camp. Déjà dans un premier temps j'ai eu des soucis, et ça ne marchait pas car il considérait que la mémoire dispo sur ma clé USB 128 go n'était pas suffisante. Au final j'ai réussi à faire le truc sans avoir le message d'erreur en téléchargeant un ISO de windows qui fait moins de 4 GO (je me suis dit que ça avait peut-être à voir avec le fait qu'on peut pas mettre des trucs de plus de 4 go selon le type de formatage, bref aucune idée si c'était le problème mais ça a marché). Je précise que je suis obligé de passer par une clé USB semble t'il avec le modèle de mac que j'ai et l'OS sur lequel il tourne, en tout cas j'ai pas trouvé comment faire autrement.

Sauf qu'au moment où l'ordi a redémarré en mode windows, y'a eu un message d'erreur qui disait en gros que c'était impossible d'installer windows sur cette partition (j'ai plus en tête le code erreur malheureusement, et j'ai pas compris où était le problème).

Ne pouvant rien faire d'autre, j'ai décidé d'éteindre l'ordi pour relancer mac. Et là, en appuyant sur la touche ALT option au moment du reboot pour arriver sur mac, je me retrouve sur cet écran :





On me demande un mdp, je rentre mon mdp mais rien n'y fait : visiblement mon mac considère que ce n'est pas le bon mdp. Je ne sais pas ce qu'est cet écran, je l'ai jamais vu avant. Le mdp à rentrer est-il mon mdp habituel ?? J'ai même essayé en mode QUERTY au cas où mais pareil ça ne fonctionne pas.
Je précise que j'avais acheté ce macbook pro y'a quelques années d'occasion, donc j'espère que c'est pas lié à un autre mdp que je n'aurai pas mais que l'acheteur originel aurait, ou je ne sais quel truc pénible du genre.

Comment sortir de ce bloquage total ? Je ne peux plus du tout utiliser mon mac, puisque windows refuse de s'installer et mac me demande un mdp qui visiblement n'est pas le mien.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## peyret (19 Juin 2022)

Harrylechienfou a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> Voilà j'ai besoin d'utiliser windows pour faire certains trucs et aucune envie d'acheter un ordi sous windows juste pour ça, et étant donné que j'ai un vieux macbook mid-2012 qui traîne je me suis dit que j'allais installer windows 10 dessus via boot camp (sur mon M1 c'est pas possible, et en plus j'ai moyennement envie). Le macbook pro est sous High Sierra, je précise.
> 
> J'ai télécharger l'ISO de windows 10 correspondant à ce qu'il me fallait, et j'ai lancé boot camp. Déjà dans un premier temps j'ai eu des soucis, et ça ne marchait pas car il considérait que la mémoire dispo sur ma clé USB 128 go n'était pas suffisante. Au final j'ai réussi à faire le truc sans avoir le message d'erreur en téléchargeant un ISO de windows qui fait moins de 4 GO (je me suis dit que ça avait peut-être à voir avec le fait qu'on peut pas mettre des trucs de plus de 4 go selon le type de formatage, bref aucune idée si c'était le problème mais ça a marché). Je précise que je suis obligé de passer par une clé USB semble t'il avec le modèle de mac que j'ai et l'OS sur lequel il tourne, en tout cas j'ai pas trouvé comment faire autrement.
> ...


Salut,

Ici —>  https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204156


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2022)

Harrylechienfou a dit:


> en téléchargeant un ISO de windows qui fait moins de 4 GO


C'est direct la poubelle et tu peux arrêter tout de suite la moindre installation avec ce fichier .iso qui n'est pas officiel ! Il doit être impérativement en 64 bits avec une taille de 5,91 Go en portant le nom exact de *Win10_21H2_French_x64.iso* point barre.




De plus, il faut une clé USB 3.0 d'une taille minimale de 8 Go formatée en MS-DOS (FAT32). Par la suite, Assistant Boot téléchargera les pilotes/drivers dans la clé USB, recopiera tous les fichiers du fichier .iso de Windows et finira par rendre la clé USB bootable. Tu oublies tout autre tentative que le protocole officiel de chez Apple avec Assistant Boot Camp.

Un peu plus de lecture sur ton icône avec un cadenas... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204455 ...lis bien le dernier paragraphe, mais je te fais un Copier/Coller...


> *Si vous avez oublié votre mot de passe du programme interne*
> 
> Si vous ne vous souvenez pas du mot de passe de votre programme interne, prenez rendez-vous dans un magasin Apple Store ou dans un centre de services agréé Apple. Lors de votre rendez-vous, apportez votre Mac ainsi que la facture ou le reçu d’origine, à titre de preuve d’achat.


...et le mot de passe n'est pas celui de l'Administrateur, il est autre, à toi de t'en souvenir.


----------



## Harrylechienfou (19 Juin 2022)

Salut, j'ai regardé le site, pour moi le cas de figure qui correspond au mien est l'icone de cadenas. Ils disent la chose suivante : 

"Si votre Mac utilise un mot de passe de programme interne, l’icône de cadenas s’affiche lorsque vous essayez de démarrer à partir d’un autre disque ou volume, tel qu’un disque dur externe ou la fonctionnalité de récupération de macOS. Saisissez le mot de passe du programme interne pour continuer."

Déjà, je ne sais pas ce que c'est que ce mod de passe de programme interne. Soit je l'ai fait y'a très longtemps (possible mais aucun souvenir, et me connaissant ça devrait être le même mdp que l'ordi) soit ça a été fait par l'ancien propriétaire (dans ces cas-là je suis littéralement foutu).
Ils disent que si on a pas le mdp on doit contacter Apple care avec une facture mais j'ai plus de facture pour ce vieux macbook. Aussi, si c'est pour que ça me coûte cher alors que le mac vaut plus rien c'est pas terrible comme solution...

Ce que j'aimerais comprendre avant tout c'est : que se passe t'il ? Pourquoi cet écran ? Jamais le guide que j'ai suivi pour installer windows 10 avec boot camp personne n'a dit que je ne pourrais pas relancer mon mac ensuite. C'est vraiment incroyable que ce ne soit pas précisé. Concrétement y'a aucune solution ? C'est direction poubelle ?? Parce que même si l'installation windows avait fonctionné, ça veut dire que ça m'aurait empêché de relancer mon ordi en version mac normalement ?? J'ai toujours lu qu'au contraire ça nous amenait sur une page et on pouvait choisir mac ou windows et en choisissant mac on lançait mac normalement...

Peut-être existe t'il un moyen autre que ALT pour lancer mac ?? Je veux atterire sur l'écran de boot normal, pas ce truc bizarre moi...


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2022)

Harrylechienfou a dit:


> soit ça a été fait par l'ancien propriétaire (dans ces cas-là je suis littéralement foutu).


Si ce n'est pas toi, relis la fin de ma réponse        #4      et sans facture pour aller le faire débloquer, vu que tu ne te souviens pas de ce mot de passe, les carottes sont cuites et tu as une belle brique ! Et non, il n'y a aucun bidouillage possible.


----------



## Harrylechienfou (19 Juin 2022)

Je suis quasi sûr que la facture était fournie quand j'avais acheté le macbook d'occasion, mais c'était il y a des années, je sais même plus où je l'avais rangée...

Mais pourrait-on au moins m'expliquer pourquoi l'ordi ne démarre pas normalement ? C'est un truc normal de boot camp ? L'ordi marchait parfaitement avant, et ce n'est pas lié à la version windows que j'ai choisi non plus j'imagine.

Une fois que cet écran est atteint il n'y a littéralement plus possibilité de pouvoir utiliser son ordi, qui marchait parfaitement quelques minutes auparavant, juste parce que l'ordi a décidé de démarrer dans ce mode plutôt que le normal ? Ça me semble lunaire comme truc...
Je veux dire, même si je retrouve miraculeusement la facture, le fait de devoir se déplacer à un store et payer parce que j'ordi a décidé de démarrer dans cet écran me paraît... discutable.


----------



## ericse (19 Juin 2022)

Harrylechienfou a dit:


> Mais pourrait-on au moins m'expliquer pourquoi l'ordi ne démarre pas normalement ?


Bonjour,
C'est un antivol qui bloque le Mac si l'on change de disque dur, pour empêcher le voleur de réutiliser le Mac à son profit. Apparement ta tentative d'installation de Bootcamp a modifié suffisamment l'organisation du disque pour que l'antivol se déclenche.


----------



## Harrylechienfou (19 Juin 2022)

Ah ouais je vois. C'est vraiment pas de chances 
Normalement j'ai choisi le HDD pour installer windows, pas le disque système (je sais plus comment ça s'appelle). Peut-être qu'en ouvrant l'ordi et en retirant le HDD (que j'avais fait installé à la place du lecteur disque pour ajouter 1 TO à l'ordi) le mac va rebooter normalement ?
C'est sans doute foireux mais si c'est pour de toute façon ne rien pouvoir en faire... ça peut valoir le coup de le tester... j'en sais rien...

En fait je serai prêt à rebooter totalement l'OS ect quitte à prendre mes fichiers (les trucs importants sont sur mes ordis principaux ou sur drive de toute façon), mais est-ce seulement possible ?


----------



## daffyb (19 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et non, il n'y a aucun bidouillage possible.


'faut pas être si catégorique !
Pour avoir fait la manip, parce que j'avais corrompu la BootRom d'un MacBookPro 5,2 il est possible de changer le composant par un composant sans mot de passe.
Les vendeurs sont super. Tu peux même leur envoyer le numéro de série de ton Mac et ils te retournent un composant flashé avec ton numéro de série.
Après, il faut savoir utiliser un fer à souder...
Cherche ta référence EXACTE de machine...
https://www.ebay.com/str/bioschipstore


----------



## ericse (19 Juin 2022)

Actuellement, quand tu démarres ton Mac simplement (sans aucune touche), il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Harrylechienfou (19 Juin 2022)

daddyb : ton lien amène sur la page d'acceuil de ebay. En dernier recours si acheter une de ces pièces coûte pas trop cher pourquoi pas tenter en effet...

ericse : en gros quand je démarre normalement, ca m'amène à un écran totalement noir avec juste un truc de curseur comme ça : _ qui clignotte, et malheureusement je me demande si ce n'est pas que ça boot sur windows, mais que l'installation ayant échoué je me retrouve sur cet écran de la mort.
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait tenter d'allumer l'ordi avec par exemple commande + s pour être en sigle mode user, mais là où c'est compliqué c'est que vu que l'ordi a été éteint au moment où j'essayais d'installer windows, je dois déjà appuyer sur ALT pour que l'ordi se lance en mode mac et pas windows. Et la combinaison ALT + commande + S ne semble pas fonctionner puisque ça m'amène à l'écran noir (windows).


----------



## ericse (19 Juin 2022)

Harrylechienfou a dit:


> en gros quand je démarre normalement, ca m'amène à un écran totalement noir avec juste un truc de curseur comme ça : _ qui clignotte, et malheureusement je me demande si ce n'est pas que ça boot sur windows, mais que l'installation ayant échoué je me retrouve sur cet écran de la mort.


Oui c'est ça, l'installateur de Bootcamp a modifié le disque par défaut pour celui de Windows, et l'EFI ne te permet de booter que depuis le disque par défaut, à moins d'entrer le mot de passe.
Si tu réussi à installer un OS opérationnel sur ce disque sans modifier sa structure (sans effacer, créer, renommer les partitions existantes), tu as une chance de reprendre la main sur ton Mac, mais c'est compliqué...


----------



## daffyb (19 Juin 2022)

Harrylechienfou a dit:


> daddyb : ton lien amène sur la page d'acceuil de ebay. En dernier recours si acheter une de ces pièces coûte pas trop cher pourquoi pas tenter en effet...


en effet mon lien est mauvais.
Voici le bon https://www.ebay.com/str/bioschipstore
il faut savoir se servir d'un fer à souder 
Quant au coût c'est le port qui est "cher"


----------



## Harrylechienfou (19 Juin 2022)

Ok donc si je vous comprend bien, ma seule chance (éventuelle) est d’acheter le bon bios sur eBay et ensuite de le souder à la place de l’ancien c’est ça ?

Ericse : tu dis que je peux peut-être installer un OS opérationnel mais concrètement je suis sensée tenter de quelle manière ?
Étant donné que Windows a été installé sur le HDD « externe » que j’ai dans ma machine à la place de mon lecteur de cd, penses-tu que je devrais essayer de le retirer pour voir si l’ordi se lance direct sur Mac à la place, ou est-ce qu’au contraire je ne dois pas y toucher car ça « modifierais la partition » ou je sais pas quoi ? Je demande parce que si j’avais choisi la mémoire de l ordi lui-même pour installer Windows ce ne serait même pas une possibilité, mais là techniquement macOS est installé sur le disque système et Windows sur le HDD « externe », donc peut-être que ca se tente non ?

daffyb : tu as un guide ou une tuto qui explique la manip, au cas où je tente le coup ? Je ne sais ni quelle pièce acheter ni ce que je suis sensé faire avec… faudrait que je trouve un lien sérieux et fiable qui explique la procédure…


----------



## ericse (19 Juin 2022)

Harrylechienfou a dit:


> Ok donc si je vous comprend bien, ma seule chance (éventuelle) est d’acheter le bon bios sur eBay et ensuite de le souder à la place de l’ancien c’est ça ?


Une des possibilités sure (mais difficile), peut être pas la seule.



Harrylechienfou a dit:


> tu dis que je peux peut-être installer un OS opérationnel mais concrètement je suis sensée tenter de quelle manière ?


Tu démontes le disque, le met dans un boitier, branché sur un autre Mac, et tu installes un OS dedans sans effacer ni renommer les partitions. Mais je ne sais même pas si c'est possible, c'est juste une piste.


----------



## daffyb (20 Juin 2022)

Harrylechienfou a dit:


> daffyb : tu as un guide ou une tuto qui explique la manip, au cas où je tente le coup ? Je ne sais ni quelle pièce acheter ni ce que je suis sensé faire avec… faudrait que je trouve un lien sérieux et fiable qui explique la procédure…


tu cherches dans le shop ebay que je t'ai indiqué le bios correspondant à ta machine.
Tu trouves le numéro de série de ton Mac en dessous.
Tu commandes en demandant ton numéro de série.
Tu trouves le chip sur la carte mère (c'est un des plus "gros").
Tu déconnectes la batterie.
Tu protèges les autres composants.
(ce que j'ai fait), tu coupes délicatement les 8 pattes du composant installé, ça facilite le déssoudage.
Tu soudes le nouveau composant. Voilà

voir là https://forums.macg.co/threads/sierra-installe-sur-macbook-pro-mi-2009-nickel.1285071/post-13360435

Tu as quoi comme Mac précisément ?


----------



## Harrylechienfou (5 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour votre aide et vos réponses. J’ai un MacBook Pro 13 pouces mid-2012 pour répondre à ta question daffyb. Je suis actuellement en réflexion sur si je laisse tomber complètement ou si je tente l’une des solutions évoquées (notamment celle du BIOS). Si jamais je tente le coup et que j’ai d’autres questions je reviendrai vers vous, mais j’attends d’etre certain de vouloir me lancer là-dedans, pour ne pas vous faire perdre votre temps.

Encore merci pour votre aide !


----------

